# Pulling heads for lots and lots of small conductors



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Depends on the pull. Most of the time I strip them all, cut out all but a few of the strands on each, them loop and bundle.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Stripping and cutting out strands sounds really labour-intensive. A good job for a helper, I suppose. So you strip and clip maybe a foot of each conductor and fold the remaining strands back over the loop?

Mike


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I use dr sparkys method and I use as many hiches as I can.


----------



## JLA (Jul 25, 2010)

With that many conductors I'll usually just tape them up and half hitch the whole bundle.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I have taped them in sets of 4 or so, and then using tie wire #16ga, made a basket around the head.
As I go past a wrap crossing the back or front of the head I twist the tie wire to keep it together. If you use 4 or so individual wires it makes a OK basket. 

Sorry I don't have a pic.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is something to try i haven't tried it yet tho. http://www.ibewhourpower.com/JobTips/Steel-chain-pull.aspx 
This site also has sum good videos.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ideal's Squid.








​


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

You could use some mule tape and make a mares tail


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

It might take a while to strip each one back, but it's the only way to guarantee that none of them will be lost. Either that or a few monkey not/ half hitches.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Great!*

That looks incredible!



vos said:


> Here is something to try i haven't tried it yet tho. http://www.ibewhourpower.com/JobTips/Steel-chain-pull.aspx
> This site also has sum good videos.


----------



## JLA (Jul 25, 2010)

You know how much staggering you'd have to do to get 40 pieces of THHN in a chain??

Just bundle them up and half hitch it.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I also use chain when pulling multiple conductors. It is simple easy and it works.
The way I do it is I alternate from side to side attaching the wires.
The chain I use is #35 steel sash chain Fastenal # 45116.


----------



## teslacontracting (May 22, 2010)

Make a head of about 10 wires stripped and crimped head. Then stagger 3 more sets of 10 about an inch apart each down from the first head and tape all very tightly, If you need to you can use some wire grease/soap.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would use a pulling basket.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

If there is room in the conduit, try using a couple metal hose clamps and use some of the wires for pulling.


----------

